# Acer laptop wont connect to wireless!?



## paulwhat (Feb 8, 2011)

hello there! jesus this is a pain in the :1angel:


ACER aspire 7520 windows vista 32bit LAPTOp
copyright 2007

This damn thing will not connect wirelessly to my DLINK router (which works great for my desktop and xboxlive) ....

the laptop used to connect, and work great, but recently has no connected or been a poor connection.

even now i have the laptop beside the router it says connection is excellent but wil not load webpages, msn, etc

it uses the Acer enet management window and says WLAN is connect and 54mps but NOTHING! is happening!* internet WILL NOT LOAD!*

and in the other room has poor connection, it used to work great. everything does (desktop and router) except the laptop in the last few weeks.:4-dontkno


sorry for the long read but any info will BE GREATLY appreciated by my family ray:

ask for any more info !


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi paulwhat - Welcome to TSF,

I wonder if your Acer laptop has a Switch on the side to activate the wireless?

If you are using any 3rd party utility manager to wireless connect. If you do, you have to disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) for XP and *WLAN Auto Config* for Vista/7 from Control Panel's Services. If not, the WZC needs to be Started.
Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools, locate WZC or WLAN Auto Config and Disable.


----------



## paulwhat (Feb 8, 2011)

i dont think im using a 3rd party utility manager.... not sure what that would be either .. :S

there is a switch above keyboard yes, which is turned on. 

i wish i could just cleareverything off the laptop and start over with a fast running internet connecting laptop?? can i ??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This looks like your wireless utility 'Acer enet management window'. Am I correct?


----------



## paulwhat (Feb 8, 2011)

2xg said:


> This looks like your wireless utility 'Acer enet management window'. Am I correct?


sorry i do not see an image lol 
but this is it, but of course in english


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, that's it, then please follow my recommendation on how to Disable WLAN Auto Config in *Post# 2*.

Also, remove all wireless profiles stored from your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

If above recommendations didn't work for you, please uninstall and reinstall the Acer eNet Management. Make sure that you download the most recent software from the Acer Site.

Please give us an update.


----------

